# Recycling.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gamayit Mishah El Mudii comes to your home, school, office and collect paper, plastic glass old clothes anything you do not need,

This in turn provides work and funds for the needy here in Egypt.

This is a free service and they can be contacted on

[email protected].


----------

